# Hello Everybody!



## BajaGringo (May 11, 2009)

Just thought I would take a moment and introduce myself. I am a ****** Ex-Pat living here in Baja, Mexico. I have a home outside Rosarito Beach and we are building a new one further south on the peninsula, outside San Quintin.

Will share some photos once I have reached the min post count. Looking forward to getting to know you all and participating. 

TalkBaja


----------



## cjac (May 10, 2009)

TalkBaja said:


> Just thought I would take a moment and introduce myself. I am a ****** Ex-Pat living here in Baja, Mexico. I have a home outside Rosarito Beach and we are building a new one further south on the peninsula, outside San Quintin.
> 
> Will share some photos once I have reached the min post count. Looking forward to getting to know you all and participating.
> 
> TalkBaja


Welcome, i have just joined myself but it seems like a decent wee forum.


----------



## BajaGringo (May 11, 2009)

cjac said:


> Welcome, i have just joined myself but it seems like a decent wee forum.


Thanks and so what is your expat story???


----------



## cjac (May 10, 2009)

TalkBaja said:


> Thanks and so what is your expat story???


Not moved yet, some loose ends to attend to here in Scotland.
Should be clear to go next summer(hopefully), South of Spain for us.
Anyway, logging off now and all the best.


----------



## BajaGringo (May 11, 2009)

cjac said:


> Not moved yet, some loose ends to attend to here in Scotland.
> Should be clear to go next summer(hopefully), South of Spain for us.
> Anyway, logging off now and all the best.


Good luck to you! Hope things work out well!!!


----------



## MandyinJax (Apr 27, 2009)

*Baja*



TalkBaja said:


> Just thought I would take a moment and introduce myself. I am a ****** Ex-Pat living here in Baja, Mexico. I have a home outside Rosarito Beach and we are building a new one further south on the peninsula, outside San Quintin.
> 
> Will share some photos once I have reached the min post count. Looking forward to getting to know you all and participating.
> 
> TalkBaja


Hi TalkBaja,
I am new to this forum too. I am also considering the Baja for my future home. I'd really enjoy hearing about life on Baja from you. Have you sold your current house o/s Rosarito Beach? Would you consider renting it?? Just curious. 

Welcome to the forum!

Mandy


----------



## BajaGringo (May 11, 2009)

MandyinJax said:


> Hi TalkBaja,
> I am new to this forum too. I am also considering the Baja for my future home. I'd really enjoy hearing about life on Baja from you. Have you sold your current house o/s Rosarito Beach? Would you consider renting it?? Just curious.
> 
> Welcome to the forum!
> ...


Hi Mandy - We have rented here in Rosarito as we knew we wanted to end up further south eventually where we are building. What is your time frame? Maybe we can help you out...


----------



## MandyinJax (Apr 27, 2009)

*TalkBaja*



TalkBaja said:


> Hi Mandy - We have rented here in Rosarito as we knew we wanted to end up further south eventually where we are building. What is your time frame? Maybe we can help you out...


Dear TalkBaja,

Thank you for the website, it was fun watching your new home going up. As for my time table, it is open. I have a house to sell in Florida before I can do anything. I am hoping to make the move in 2010, summer or fall. 

Like you I am looking for immersion, small town with necessary amenities, water (ocean/bay), good weather, lay back lifestyle. 

You will like this forum, everyone is helpful. 

Enjoy your new home!

Mandy


----------



## BajaGringo (May 11, 2009)

MandyinJax said:


> Dear TalkBaja,
> 
> Thank you for the website, it was fun watching your new home going up. As for my time table, it is open. I have a house to sell in Florida before I can do anything. I am hoping to make the move in 2010, summer or fall.
> 
> ...


Thanks Mandy - stay in touch as you get closer and I will be happy to get you steered in the right direction. 

Thanks for the nice compliment about our new digs. We are really starting to get excited!


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Welcome to all of you. Once you're settled in, maybe I'll do some editing and move your posts to a special place just for Baja, as was done for Guadalajara, etc. What do you think?


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

RVGRINGO said:


> Welcome to all of you. Once you're settled in, maybe I'll do some editing and move your posts to a special place just for Baja, as was done for Guadalajara, etc. What do you think?


A sticky is not the same as a sub-forum .... is that going to work??


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Granted, but I have to keep it simple and it should work if we stay on topic. If it gets stale and has no archival value, it could either be edited down or deleted and a new thread started.


----------



## BajaGringo (May 11, 2009)

RVGRINGO said:


> Welcome to all of you. Once you're settled in, maybe I'll do some editing and move your posts to a special place just for Baja, as was done for Guadalajara, etc. What do you think?


You mean there is no "Baja" forum??? 

Give me the forum and I'll give you some good, relevant "Baja" material...


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Expatforum is the 'forum' and the various countries, etc., are the 'subs'.


----------



## BajaGringo (May 11, 2009)

RVGRINGO said:


> Expatforum is the 'forum' and the various countries, etc., are the 'subs'.


You're right - I meant to say Baja sub-forum. But you know how it is when we tend to spend a lot of time in one particular sub-forum, it just becomes "the forum"...

At least to old geezers like me!


----------

